
Show HN: The First Incognito Mode-Based Platform for CVs - rotimi_je_suis
https://kwickbox.intuitive-web.co.za/
======
rotimi_je_suis
Hi everyone. I'll like to introduce you to KwickBox. Its my latest project
(currently in version 1.3)

KwickBox is the first Incognito mode-based platform focused on 100% privacy,
providing users with the authority to grant/revoke the access trusted
individuals have to their CV's. Track when your CV has been opened. Most
importantly, know when to actually keep your fingers crossed.

KwickBox provides users with a front page. Design your personalized front page
detailing what sets you apart from the crowd. State the type of jobs that
interest you. Upload screenshots of work you've done, GIFs, videos and more to
lure your next employer. Use your front page to seal the deal

~~~
umtksa
This is 8th post from you about kwickBox I guess you dont need to introduce us
anything

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Oops my bad.. Sorry about the repetitive introduction. Its just a version
update post

